
EFF: Accessing Publicly Available Information on the Internet Is Not a Crime - ssijak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/12/eff-court-accessing-publicly-available-information-internet-not-crime
======
ideophobia
I agree with this, but I feel like I've also seen the EFF and similar
advocates cry foul when companies or governments use tools to mass monitor
publicly visible user information on the internet. Genuinely asking: Is there
a discernible difference between scraping LinkedIn data in this instance vs.
scraping Twitter data about protests or threats against politicians?

~~~
dozzie
Yes: power held by the involved parties. A small company or a person scraping
data from LinkedIn usually has no power over LinkedIn or people it's
collecting data about. Government collecting data about protesters wields
whole sophisticated enforcement apparatus and can do virtually anything to any
and all protesters.

